# Show me some skin....



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Other than the Kindle, what else have you skinned? I'd love to see pictures of your skinned laptops, cellphones, Nintendo, ipods, wii...etc.. And yes, even your Kindles.

Do you mix and match or make them all the same?

I'll post some pictures of mine in a bit...


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

The title of this thread got me all excited.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought she was going to show us the screensaver she made to go with her skin!  

L


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd like to see the Sawyer screensaver with the abs skin.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> The title of this thread got me all excited.


That was the point


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> I'd like to see the Sawyer screensaver with the abs skin.


That's what I'm talkin' about!! 
kjn


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> That was the point


You're a good marketer


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright, here is my next combo... and let me just say, I was perfectly happy with what I had till I saw this screensaver and thought about Luvmy4brats' Decalgirl. I've got this whole "LOST on a stranded island with a hottie" theme going on.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I wish I hadn't been checking that one out when my 18 yr old son was standing behind me. It's going to be awhile before I live this one down.

Melissa


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL, it's not like you posted it!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Interesting that there are still no pics on here, huh?  

Are we easily distracted or what?


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> Alright, here is my next combo... and let me just say, I was perfectly happy with what I had till I saw this screensaver and thought about Luvmy4brats' Decalgirl. I've got this whole "LOST on a stranded island with a hottie" theme going on.


ABSOLUTELY Stunning!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Yikes, no way can any of us top this beautiful Hunkalicious of a Man....


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

ricky said:


> Yikes, no way can any of us top this beautiful Hunkalicious of a Man....


Here's another hunk  I'll add him to my tropical theme I've got going on my Kindle.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OMG..........now that is gorgeous


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This isn't exactly the type of skin I was looking for..but it will work 

I'll try to post the pictures of my different DecalGirl skins tomorrow. I really do have pictures to post.


----------

